# Statutory Declaration Examples available



## Get2ps.29 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi all, 

Can anybody share his Statutory Declaration example. 

I have read that self-made statement is no longer acceptable. 

Also, on which Stamp paper it needs to be printed ( Denomination of Rs. 10, 20, 50, 100).

Please help!!!


----------



## amitdoshi.jain (Jul 8, 2012)

I am also stuck with employment reference letter, I am trying to arrange employment reference letter from my current and Ex-employer however it seems they are reluctant to provide such letter with details roles and responsibilities.
As you all are aware instead of employment reference letter we can submit statutory declaration letter for employment reference In case you have any idea on this, could you please help me out prepare one for me? 

Since i was going through forums but not clear that statutory declaration letter should be on stamp paper of normal A4 size paper will do.

I think letter should be on stamp paper. If i will go with stamp paper then first i need to print the content on it and get it sign by my previous employer manager and then Notarized it. Please correct me if anybody knows the process.

Please note i am in India , kindly suggest accordingly. Thanks for you help..!


----------

